# Dream Isle is CLOSED! [Item Giveaway, Shopping + Ironwood Clock DIY!]



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm having ANOTHER MASSIVE item giveaway on my island today! Over 150 items to give away! Everything on the ground by the airport is up for grabs!
You can take whatever you need, but if you don't need it I just ask that you leave it for someone else so they can have some too!

Tips are *NOT REQUIRED* though they are loved! I am looking for furniture! Mostly for my kitchen, living room and office! (If you want to let me catalog and not gift is fine too!)
I also need some gold nuggets to make some golden items for Lyssarin's pirate treasure room! As well as anything else you'd like to donate, like bells! <3
You can also donate an umbrella, I'm trying to collect them all. Here's the last few I need! <3





						Umbrellas I need by ladysugarsaurus | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Umbrellas I need, a list by ladysugarsaurus containing 4 items




					villagerdb.com
				



Please, if someone leaves me a tip, do not pick it up, thank you!

Please follow my rules! I share my island with 3 other people, and I would like respect for their things as well!
Being as such I have blocked off some areas with fence, please respect those areas.

*Rules:
- *Do not pick up anything on the ground, unless it's in a marked free area.
(And please only take what you need! Leave it for someone else if you don't!)
*- *Don't run through or pick the flowers.
*- *Please be a considerate neighbor!
*- *I have a Northern island but *catch any bugs/fish you like!
- *Please *don't use '-' to leave*, it resets the island!* Please talk to Orville to leave.
- DO NOT put custom designs in my Ables!* I want to keep the original outfits there, and I only want my villagers wearing in game clothes, please!

*Things to do on Dream Isle:*
- You are free to shop and explore as you like! *I have the Able Sisters and an upgraded Nooks! Lief is here too!*
- Also feel free to leave me a note on my bulletin board! That'd be cool. 
- My native fruit is *peaches*, so feel free to sell any fruit on my island.
- I am giving away free DIYs and a bunch of free things I crafted! Please take some stuff!
- Check out my house if you like, feel free to explore the island!
- *Turnips are selling for: 79 bells.
- Keaton *is crafting a *Ironwood Clock DIY*, if you would like it *use the map to find his house!*

*Leif's:*
Pink-Azalea Starts, White-Azalea Starts, Holly Starts
Red, White and Yellow Cosmos
Red, White and Yellow Roses

*Abel Sister's:*
Cowboy Shirt, Graduation Gown, Shirt With Camera, Sports Tank, Sweater On Shirt, Western Shirt
Frilly Sweatpants, Fringe Skirt, Tiered Skirt, Western Pants
Flower-print Dress, PJ Outfit
Matanpushi, Outback Hat, Baby's Hat
Pilot Shades, Privacy Mask
Bobby Socks, Country Socks
Cowboy Boots, Shower Sandals, Slip-on Sandals

*Nook's:*
Espresso Maker (teal), Ironing Set
Beach Umbrella, Lemon Umbrella
Orange, Red, White Windflowers
Red, White, Yellow Mums
Red, White, Yellow Tulips
Chartreuse and Orange Wrapping Paper
Purple Dotted Wall, Black Botanical-tile Wall, Red Intricate Wall, Retro Flower-print Wall
Beige Blossoming Wall, Green Flower-print Wall, Black-crown Wall, Brown-crown Wall
Cute Blue-tile Flooring, Cute Yellow-tile Flooring, Monochromatic Dot Flooring, Aqua Tile Flooring
Zebra-print Flooring, Blue Camo Flooring, Orange Retro Flooring, Gold Iron-parquet Flooring

*Crafting:*
I will be offering my services to crafting items I have in my DIYs. Please note, I am not going to provide the materials for these projects!
If you would like me to craft something for you, it is free, but you must bring the materials!
I will require you to send me a PM with the list of items you wanted crafted and your IGN and island name so I can keep track of what you need when you have over the materials.
Here is a list of my DIYs and the needed materials in the spoiler! (Beware this is a long list! 200+!)


Spoiler: DIY List



Ocarina - 5 clay
Pan Flute - 7 Young Spring Bamboo
Campfire - 3 Tree branches
Bonfire - Campfire, 10 wood
Tiki Torch - 5 tree branches, 5 wood
Clothesline - 10 tree branches
Scarecrow - 3 tree branches, 5 weeds
Tree Branch Wreath - 10 branches
Simple DIY Workbench - 5 hardwood - 1 iron
Mini DIY Workbench - 3 wood, 3 hardwood, 3 softwood, 2 iron
DIY Workbench - 5 wood, 5 hardwood, 5 softwood, 3 iron, 1 mini diy workbench
Wooden Stool - 4 wood
Wooden Chair - 6 wood
Wooden Mini Table - 6 wood
Wooden End Table - 8 wood
Wooden Wardrobe - 12 wood
Wooden Chest - 16 wood
Wooden Simple Bed - 18 wood
Wooden Waste Bin - 4 wood
Log Stool - 4 hardwood
Log Bench - 5 hardwood
Wild Log Bench - 8 hardwood
Log Round Table - 15 hardwood
Log Garden Lounge - 12 hardwood
Log Decorative Shelves - 2 log bench, 3 hardwood
Log Stakes - 3 wood
Wooden Block Toy - 3 softwood
Wooden Block Stool - Wooden block toy, 2 softwood
Wooden Block Chair - Wooden block toy, 3 softwood
Wooden Block Bench - Wooden block toy, 4 softwood
Wooden Block Table - Wooden block toy, 8 softwood
Wooden Block Chest - Wooden block toy, 12 softwood
Wooden Block Bed - Wooden block toy, 17 softwood
Wooden Block Bookshelf - Wooden block toy, 3 softwood
Wooden Block Stereo, Wooden block toy, 5 softwood, 2 iron
Wooden Block Wall Clock - Wooden block toy, 2 softwood, 1 iron
Plain Sink - 6 wood, 4 clay, 1 iron
Plain Wooden Shop Sign - 6 wood
Natural Garden Chair - 6 hardwood, 4 iron
Natural Square table - 4 hardwood, 2 iron
Natural Garden Table - 9 hardwood, 3 iron
Rocking Chair - 3 wood, 5 softwood
Swinging Bench - 5 wood, 7 softwood
Grass Standee - 2 wood, 2 softwood
Hedge Standee - 2 wood, 3 softwood
Mountain Standee - 4 wood, 5 softwood
Tree Standee - 5 wood, 8 softwood
Tea Table - 12 hardwood
Trophy Case - 24 hardwood, 3 gold, 6 iron
Clackercat - 2 hardwood, 6 softwood
Rocking Horse - 5 softwood
Birdcage - 8 wood
Acoustic Guitar - 8 softwood, 3 iron
Doghouse - 10 wood, 7 hardwood
Barrel - 5 wood, 2 iron
Wooden Bucket - 3 wood, 1 iron
Garden Wagon - 3 white hyacinths, 3 red cosmos, 3 yellow roses, 8 wood, 2 iron
Stall - 12 wood
Destinations Signpost - 4 hardwood, 8 softwood
Sleigh - 8 wood
Ringtoss - 2 wood, 2 softwood
Wooden Fish - 3 wood
Old Fashioned Washtub - 3 softwood
Cutting Board - 2 hardwood, 1 iron
Firewood - 8 wood
Wooden Toolbox - 4 softwood, 2 iron
Key Holder - 3 wood, 1 iron
Boomerang - 3 hardwood
Bone Doorplate - 3 softwood
Paw-Print Doorplate - 3 wood
Timber Doorplate - 2 wood, 1 pink rose
Wild-Wood Wall - 15 wood
Brown Herringbone Wall - 15 softwood
Cabin Wall - 15 hardwood
Corral Fence - 6 wood
Vertical-Board Fence - 8 wood
Country Fence - 6 hardwood
Spiky Fence - 8 hardwood
Barbed Wire Fence - 4 hardwood, 2 iron
Simple Wooden Fence - 6 softwood
Lattice Fence - 8 softwood
Imperial Fence - 6 wood, 4 softwood
Recycled Can Thumb Piano - 1 can, 1 wood, 1 iron
Tire Toy - 1 tire
Tire Stack - 3 tires
Trash Bags - 1 can, 1 boot, 1 tire
Garbage Heap Wall - 2 cans, 2 boots, 2 tires
Garbage Heap Flooring - 2 cans, 2 boots, 2 tires
Recycled Boots - 2 boots
Modeling Clay - 2 clay
Classic Pitcher - 4 clay
Pot - 5 clay
Aroma Pot - 3 clay
Raccoon Figurine - 6 clay
Brick Oven - 8 clay, 2 iron, 6 wood
Brick Well - 8 clay, 5 wood, 1 flimsy shovel
Silo - 12 iron, 6 hardwood, 12 clay, 12 stone
Brick Fence - 6 clay
Stone Stool - 3 stone
Stone Table - 8 stone
Drinking Fountain - 8 stone, 2 iron
Fountain - 1 drinking fountain, 20 stone, 8 iron
Mossy Garden Rock - 15 stone, 15 weeds
Tall Garden Rock - 60 stone
Stone Arch - 90 stone
Sauna heater - 6 stones, 3 iron, 3 wood
Simple Well - 15 stones, 1 flimsy shovel
Outdoor Bath - 20 stones, 1 shovel
Wave Breaker - 10 stone, 10 clay
Western Style Stone - 30 stones
Stone Tablet - 12 stones
Pond Stone - 10 stones
Cherry Blossom Pond Stone - 10 stones, 3 cherry blossom petals
Stone Wall - 10 stone
Basement Flooring - 10 stones
Iron and Stone Fence - 6 stones, 3 iron
Zen Fence - 3 iron, 3 clay, 3 stones
Iron Garden Chair - 3 iron
Iron Closet - 12 iron
Iron Shelf - 14 iron
Iron Hanger Stand - 3 iron
Frying Pan - 2 iron
Gong - 6 iron, 5 wood
Water Pump - 2 iron, 6 clay
Jail Bars - 5 iron
Kettle Bathtub - 8 iron, 2 wood, 1 campfire
Manhole Cover - 3 iron
Iron Wall Lamp - 4 iron, 2 clay
Iron Doorplate - 2 iron
Crest Doorplate - 4 iron
Iron Armor - 8 iron
Armor Shoes - 4 iron
Rope Fence - 4 iron
Iron Fence - 6 iron
Ironwood Chair - 3 wood, 2 iron
Ironwood Dresser - 7 wood, 4 iron
Ironwood Bed - 20 wood, 10 iron
Ironwood Cupboard - 12 wood, 6 iron, 1 ironwood dresser
Ironwood Kitchenette - 4 wood, 3 iron, 1 ironwood dresser, 1 cutting board
Ironwood DIY Workbench - 12 wood, 6 iron, 1 mini diy workbench
Garden Bench - 12 wood, 4 iron
Golden Dishes - 1 gold
Golden Candlestick - 2 gold
Golden Casket - 8 gold
Golden Toilet - 6 gold
Golden Gears - 1 gold, 3 iron
Golden Wall - 4 gold
Golden Flooring - 4 gold
Gold Armor - 8 gold
Golden Wand - 2 gold, 3 stars
Hay Bed - 20 weeds
Succulent Plant - 10 weeds, 1 can
Terrarium - 12 weeds, 2 iron
Floral Swag - 10 weeds
Potted Ivy - 5 weeds, 5 clay
Hanging Terrarium - 12 weeds, 4 iron
Jungle Wall - 15 weeds, 3 wood, 3 hardwood, 3 softwood
Woodland Wall - 15 weeds, 9 softwood
Jungle Flooring - 10 weeds, 10 clay
Backyard Lawn - 30 weeds
Leaf - 5 weeds
Leaf Umbrella - 15 weeds
Bamboo Hat - 10 weeds
Traditional Straw Coat - 8 weeds
Green Grass Skirt - 7 weeds
Knitted Grass Backpack - 20 weeds
Straw Fence - 10 weeds, 3 woods
Hedge - 10 weeds, 5 tree branchs, 2 stone
Orange End Table - 10 oranges, 4 wood
Orange Wall Mounted Clock - 10 oranges, 2 wood
Orange Rug - 6 oranges
Cherry Lamp - 10 cherries, 2 clay
Cherry Wall - 20 cherries
Cherry Umbrella - 7 cherries
Cherry Hat - 5 cherries
Peach Chair - 10 peaches, 5 wood
Peach Surprise Box - 10 peaches, 4 softwood
Peach Umbrella - 7 peaches
Peach Dress - 8 peaches
Pear Bed - 10 pears, 6 softwood
Pear Wall - 20 pears
Pear Rug - 6 pears
Pear Hat - 5 pears
Pear Dress - 8 pears
Apple Rug - 6 apples
Coconut Juice - 1 coconut
Palm Tree Lamp - 4 coconuts, 4 wood, 4 clay
Coconut Wall Planter - 1 coconut, 5 weeds
Beekeeper's Hive - 3 wasp nests, 5 wood
Honeycomb Wall - 6 wasp nests
Honeycomb Flooring - 5 wasp nests
Tiny Library - 3 books, 5 wood
Wooden Bookshelf - 5 books, 10 wood
Classic-library Wall - 10 books
Magazine Rack - 2 magazines, 4 wood
Stacked Magazines - 6 magazines
Manga-Library Wall - 10 magazines
Scattered papers - 1 document stack
Giant Teddy Bear - 1 papa bear, 1 mama bear, 1 baby bear
Street Piano - 1 upright piano, 1 painting set
Astronaut Suit - 5 stars, 5 iron
Space Shuttle - 5 stars, 10 iron
Flying Saucer - 15 stars, 10 iron
Robot Hero - 1 rocket, 1 gold armor, 30 rusted parts, 90 iron, 10 gold
Sci-Fi Wall - 5 stars, 1 large star
Lunar Surface - 5 stars, 1 large star
Star Wand - 1 large star, 3 stars
Aries Rocking Chair - 3 stars, 2 aries stars, 1 gold, 5 stones
Bamboo Stool - 5 bamboo
Bamboo Candleholder - 3 bamboo, 2 clay
Bamboo Sphere - 3 bamboo
Bamboo Shelf - 15 bamboo
Bamboo Lunch Box - 4 bamboo
Hearth - 2 bamboo, 5 iron, 4 clay, 5 hardwood
Bamboo Floor Lamp - 8 bamboo
Bamboo Speaker - 3 bamboo, 1 iron
Bamboo Stopblock - 3 bamboo
Bamboo Drum - 3 bamboo, 2 softwood
Bamboo Wall - 15 bamboo
Dark Bamboo Rug - 6 bamboo
Bamboo Lattice Fence - 6 bamboo
Bamboo Doll - 6 bamboo
Green Leaf Pile - 1 young spring bamboo, 10 weeds
Bamboo Noodle Slide - 7 young spring bamboo, 3 wood
Steamer Basket Set - 6 young spring bamboo
Bamboo Shoot Lamp - 4 young spring bamboo, 5 bamboo shoots, 4 clay
Bamboo Grove Wall - 7 young spring bamboo, 3 bamboo shoots
Light Bamboo Rug - 6 young spring bamboo
Basket Pack - 6 young spring bamboo
Bamboo Wand - 6 young spring bamboo, 3 stars
Outdoor Picnic Set - 10 cherry blossom petals
Cherry Blossom Clock - 5 cherry blossom petals, 1 iron
Cherry Blossom Trees Wall - 10 cherry blossom petals, 5 hardwood
Cherry Blossom Umbrella - 7 cherry blossom petals
Cherry Blossom Pochette - 6 cherry blossom petals
Shell Fountain - 5 giant clams, 3 stones
Shell Table - 7 sand dollars, 3 clay
Shell Bed - 5 giant clams, 3 clay, 4 stones
Shell Partition - 4 venus combs, 4 conches
Shell Lamp - 2 giant clams, 3 clay
Shell Speaker - 3 conches, 2 iron
Sandy Beach Flooring - 1 sea snail, 1 venus comb, 1 sand dollar, 1 coral, 1 giant clam, 1 cowrie
Windflower Fan - 3 red windflowers, 2 iron
Mum Cushion - 1 yellow mum, 10 weeds
Cosmos Shower - 5 pink cosmos, 3 iron
Tulip Surprise Box - 5 red tulips, 3 softwood
Rose Bed - 10 red roses, 5 wood
Pansy Table - 5 yellow pansies, 3 hardwood
Hyacinth Lamp - purple hyacinths, 3 clay
Flower Stand - 1 red rose, 2 pink roses, 2 orange roses, 2 white lilies, 1 yellow lily, 4 purple windflowers
Windflower wreath - 3 red windflowers, 3 white windflowers, 3 orange windflowers
Pretty Cosmos Wreath - 3 orange cosmos, 3 pink cosmos, 3 red cosmos
Lily Wreath - 3 white lilies, 3 red lilies, 3 yellow lilies
Tulip Crown - 2 red tulips, 2 yellow tulips, 1 white tulips
Chic Tulip Crown - 2 purple tulips, 2 pink tulips, 1 orange tulip
Blue Rose Crown - 6 blue roses
Pansy Crown - 2 red pansies, 2 yellow pansies, 2 white pansies
Cute Lily Crown - 2 pink lilies, 2 orange lilies, 2 white lilies
Mums Wand - 1 yellow mum, 3 stars
Tulip Wand - 1 red tulip, 3 stars
Hyacinth Wand - 1 pink hyacinth, 3 stars



I added a place to leave a tip (it helps keep things clutter free!), and a free DIY station right by the airport, feel free to use them.

*DODO Code: *


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 23, 2020)

I'll be visiting!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> I'll be visiting!


Look forward to seeing you~ ^w^


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 23, 2020)

on my way!


----------



## Cray-Z (Apr 23, 2020)

I'll be coming too!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

I'll be coming too!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

JellyBeans said:


> on my way!





Cray-Z said:


> I'll be coming too!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> 
> I'll be coming too!


Fantastic!


----------



## D i a (Apr 23, 2020)

I can bring an orange umbrella and some kitchen/bathroom furniture!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

D i a said:


> I can bring an orange umbrella and some kitchen/bathroom furniture!


I would love that! ^w^


----------



## Kess (Apr 23, 2020)

could I come by and do some selling/shopping?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

Kess said:


> could I come by and do some selling/shopping?


Of course! ^w^


----------



## niko2 (Apr 23, 2020)

full?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

niko2 said:


> full?


Nope, just a lot of people coming and going, so it will probably take a moment to get to the island. ^w^


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I please come?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

Trevorjs97 said:


> Can I please come?


Of course! Everyone is welcome! ^w^


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 23, 2020)

Do you have the cherry umbrella I can bring one if you need it? 


Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Of course! Everyone is welcome! ^w^
> [/QUOcherry


----------



## eSSentrikGirl (Apr 23, 2020)

I would love to visit! Do you happen to have an extra modeling clay diy lying around? Lol thanks!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

Trevorjs97 said:


> Do you have the cherry umbrella I can bring one if you need it?


I do have the cherry umbrella, thank you though! ^w^



eSSentrikGirl said:


> I would love to visit! Do you happen to have an extra modeling clay diy lying around? Lol thanks!


I do not have that DIY currently, no.


----------



## D i a (Apr 23, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I would love that! ^w^


Thanks for everything!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

D i a said:


> Thanks for everything!


You are so very welcome!! ^w^


----------



## Katelynn1 (Apr 23, 2020)

On my way!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

Katelynn1 said:


> On my way!


Look forward to seeing you! ^w^


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Apr 23, 2020)

Can i visit


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

Robertoh123456 said:


> Can i visit


Of course!


----------



## windloft (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey Sugarsaur, thank you so much for doing this! I'd love to come over and leave an item or two, but i'm unsure what you're looking for as far as kitchen items go. Do you have a wishlist for said items? I can otherwise leave some golden nuggets!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

trish said:


> Hey Sugarsaur, thank you so much for doing this! I'd love to come over and leave an item or two, but i'm unsure what you're looking for as far as kitchen items go. Do you have a wishlist for said items? I can otherwise leave some golden nuggets!


I don't have a wishlist for it yet, I've just been collecting furniture because I don't know what color scheme I am going to do in there just yet. And I mostly need things to put things on. So any types of counters or desks that I could use to act as counters. But until I pick a theme, I've put off making a kitchen wishlist. I haven't found that one perfect piece that has locked in the theme yet. haha.


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 23, 2020)

On my way! I'll drop off a few items as a tip!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

*Maddy* said:


> On my way! I'll drop off a few items as a tip!


Thank you! ^w^


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Apr 23, 2020)

Can jou dm the dodo code


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

Robertoh123456 said:


> Can jou dm the dodo code


It's on the first post! 

*6W6D6*


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Apr 23, 2020)

O ty


----------



## windloft (Apr 23, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I don't have a wishlist for it yet, I've just been collecting furniture because I don't know what color scheme I am going to do in there just yet. And I mostly need things to put things on. So any types of counters or desks that I could use to act as counters. But until I pick a theme, I've put off making a kitchen wishlist. I haven't found that one perfect piece that has locked in the theme yet. haha.



I understand! <3 I'll come over then and leave you a few golden nuggets then : I don't have too many counters myself 'n I wanna leave you something nice. On my way!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Apr 23, 2020)

I'll come by. Also I need a Peach Chair and a wild log bench crafted


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

trish said:


> I understand! <3 I'll come over then and leave you a few golden nuggets then : I don't have too many counters myself 'n I wanna leave you something nice. On my way!


Thank you! ^w^ I really appreciate it!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> I'll come by. Also I need a Peach Chair and a wild log bench crafted


Sure! What is your IGN so I can identify you?


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Apr 23, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Thank you! ^w^ I really appreciate it!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> 
> ...


Tsukuri


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi! I'll bring the umbrellas again since it crashed last time I tried to give them to you c: IGN is proxy

Ack, didn't realize you already got the ones I had! I'll bring another type of tip c:


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

rawrrawrmonster said:


> Hi! I'll bring the umbrellas again since it crashed last time I tried to give them to you c: IGN is proxy


No worries! It happens! ^w^
Thank you for bringing them again~


----------



## 2amSnow (Apr 23, 2020)

Id love to come! If your not to busy could you make a couple DIYs? Im bring materials.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

2amSnow said:


> Id love to come! If your not to busy could you make a couple DIYs? Im bring materials.


yes! Please PM with the list of items you need crafted and your IGN so I can identify you when you get here! ^w^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

Crashed, sorry guys! Here's the new Dodocode!

8XHHC

Side note: Keaton is now crafting instead, and is making an ironwood clock!


----------



## LynseyH666 (Apr 23, 2020)

On my way!


----------



## Fye (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi, I'm interested in the cherry blossom DIYs, I'll PM you =)


----------



## Saaahar (Apr 23, 2020)

can drop off 2 gold nuggs! Are their still umbrellas at nooks? Would love to visit !


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

Saaahar said:


> can drop off 2 gold nuggs! Are their still umbrellas at nooks? Would love to visit !


The umbrellas are unlimited so yes! ^w^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

Disconnected, here's another dodocode.

M5F89

I will be open for a little bit more. Probably gonna be closing up in about 40 mins.


----------



## Hinkley (Apr 23, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I'm having ANOTHER MASSIVE item giveaway on my island today! Over 150 items to give away! Everything on the ground by the airport is up for grabs!
> You can take whatever you need, but if you don't need it I just ask that you leave it for someone else so they can have some too!
> 
> Tips are *NOT REQUIRED* though they are loved! I am looking for furniture! Mostly for my kitchen, living room and office! (If you want to let me catalog and not gift is fine too!)
> ...





Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I'm having ANOTHER MASSIVE item giveaway on my island today! Over 150 items to give away! Everything on the ground by the airport is up for grabs!
> You can take whatever you need, but if you don't need it I just ask that you leave it for someone else so they can have some too!
> 
> Tips are *NOT REQUIRED* though they are loved! I am looking for furniture! Mostly for my kitchen, living room and office! (If you want to let me catalog and not gift is fine too!)
> ...





Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I'm having ANOTHER MASSIVE item giveaway on my island today! Over 150 items to give away! Everything on the ground by the airport is up for grabs!
> You can take whatever you need, but if you don't need it I just ask that you leave it for someone else so they can have some too!
> 
> Tips are *NOT REQUIRED* though they are loved! I am looking for furniture! Mostly for my kitchen, living room and office! (If you want to let me catalog and not gift is fine too!)
> ...


I have dinnerware, an extra revolving spice rack, a cutting board, and a scale for some kitchenware. Would it be okay if I just pick some peaches for my island? I’m trying to collect all the fruit.


----------



## due (Apr 23, 2020)

ween


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

Hinkley said:


> I have dinnerware, an extra revolving spice rack, a cutting board, and a scale for some kitchenware. Would it be okay if I just pick some peaches for my island? I’m trying to collect all the fruit.


I don't know how many peaches I have on trees, but you are free to grab them. 
You can also purchase some in Nooks if you can't find any on trees. 
But yes, you can have some!


----------

